# Breeding season



## richyboa72 (Dec 24, 2017)

Well breeding season for boas is November -March so when my oldest bci het albino female shed end of October I put my albino jungle in with hoping to prove out wether she was definitely het for albino, last year when I bred her with my motley who is also het albino she only produced 5 babies and 7 slugs and there was 1 in 4 chance of a visual albino so having only 5 didn’t really prove her out, and with motley gene being co dominant she at least gave me two visual motleys and 2 that was like her and 1 with a weird almost jungle aberrant pattern, so this year I have paired her up with my visual jungle albino which if she doesn’t pop an albino she definitely isn’t carrying the albino gene, 
There has been lots of cuddling and I think I’ve seen a lock or two and at two weeks ago she shed so I was hoping this was her pos,(post ovulation shed) but after the male was still cooled with her while last time they was at opposite ends once she had ovulated , so I kept him in and this morning she’s home blue so only two weeks later where she normally goes 6-8wks between sheds so fingers crossed this is it now, so once she has shed we will hopefully have a litter in approx 105 days, as you all probably know boas give birth
To live young but on a kind of sack

Here’s some pics from last year




the orange things are the infertile eggs(slugs)
This her with the male this year





When is it breeding season for your pythons as your seasons are opposite to the U.K. and have any of you got breeding plans in place yet 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 24, 2017)

We start cooling ours around May for mating in June - August for most species.


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 24, 2017)

That’s interesting, so what sort of average time do the eggs take to hatch, I suppose it depends on how big the female or species is ,wether the clutch size is decent ,
Boas can have some big clutches on the big females
i know some of the ball pythons(royals) don’t tend to have big clutches from what I’ve seen on YouTube 
when I used to breed my corn snakes they laid about 25 on an adult 4/5ft female,you could double clutch them if they caught early enough and the female was back upto weight


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 24, 2017)

Average incubation time around 60 days. Not aware of any double clutching with Australian pythons, developing and laying all those eggs takes a lot out of them and in the wild most species take a long time to build condition and do not breed every year.


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 24, 2017)

Think it’s only the colubrids , the boas don’t as you say it takes so much out the body, the most ever recorded live babies was 65 in a big female, now that’s a lot of mouths to feed and house 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 24, 2017)

Most clutches for Australian carpet pythons are in the 20s for average size animals, younger ones lay less and over 50 have been recorded with large coastal carpets. Other species like black heads have smaller clutches of very large eggs.


----------

